# Blackmoor H4H Sunday, 23rd October



## richart (Sep 22, 2016)

Can you put your name down if you would like to play Blackmoor on the Sunday before the H4H day at Camberley Heath.

There is a stableford competition going off in threes up until 1.00, so I anticipate teeing off around 1.30. I will need to check with the club that it is ok for members to sign in up to three players, but hopefully will not be a problem. I anticipate I will have between 9 and 12 spaces. Priority will be given to those playing the H4H day and travelling the furthest. I will also give spaces to those helping with the organisation of the day.

From memory guest rate at the weekend is Â£30. We can meet earlier and have a bite to eat and drink before we play.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes please Rich :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes please Rich I'm in New Zealand but will fly in especially I thinks its about 10,000 miles


----------



## richart (Sep 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes please Rich I'm in New Zealand but will fly in especially I thinks its about 10,000 miles
		
Click to expand...

 You might squeeze in then.


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes please Richart, myself Junior and Karl are travelling from t'north if there's room......


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

I'll have some of that please Rich.

I think Stuey is in with me, so put him down as well.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Sep 22, 2016)

Put me down please until I hear from Paul reference Bearwood Lakes which was on the table some time ago.


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 22, 2016)

Looks like there's some easy North West money coming south


----------



## Toad (Sep 22, 2016)

Rich, if I can arrange to travel down on Saturday instead of as planned on Sunday I'd like to tag along.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Looks like there's some easy North West money coming south

Click to expand...

OO, ambassador you tempt is with these morsels.....


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 22, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			I'll have some of that please Rich.

I think Stuey is in with me, so put him down as well.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Yes please Rich , cheers mate.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 22, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			Yes please Rich , cheers mate.
		
Click to expand...

Junior
Me
Jocko
Karl
Stuey
Toad.........

6-a-side, the norvern monkeys side looks good.......


----------



## 2blue (Sep 23, 2016)

Fish said:



			Put me down please until I hear from Paul reference Bearwood Lakes which was on the table some time ago.
		
Click to expand...

Am same as Fish on this it you would....  awaiting Pauls return from Hols ...  Ta


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 23, 2016)

I might be able to make this. Will know for sure over the weekend.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2016)

Rich,

Yes please 

Plus I am bringing a guest if that's OK.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Sep 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Rich,

Yes please 

Plus I am bringing a guest if that's OK.
		
Click to expand...

Oh and Odvan as well as I forgot.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 23, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Oh and Odvan as well as I forgot.
		
Click to expand...

I'll confirm either today or tomorrow once i'm good with travel times, etc.


----------



## richart (Sep 23, 2016)

List so far.

Liverpoolphil
Pokerjoke
NW Jocko
Junior
Karl
Liverbirdie
StuartC
Fish (possible)
Toad (possible)
2Blue (possible)
Matty6 (possible)
LincolnQuaker
LicolnQuaker guest
Odvan (possible)


----------



## Matty6 (Sep 26, 2016)

Unfortunately, I can't make it.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 26, 2016)

Updated - cheers Richard.

Liverpoolphil
Pokerjoke
NW Jocko
Junior
Karl
Liverbirdie
StuartC
Fish (possible)
Toad (possible)
2Blue (possible)
LincolnQuaker
LicolnQuaker guest
Odvan


----------



## Bigfoot (Sep 26, 2016)

Yes please Richard if there is space.

Liverpoolphil
Pokerjoke
NW Jocko
Junior
Karl
Liverbirdie
StuartC
Fish (possible)
Toad (possible)
2Blue (possible)
LincolnQuaker
LicolnQuaker guest
Odvan
Bigfoot


----------



## Khamelion (Sep 26, 2016)

If you could stick myself and Kraxx on the list please, promise to wear something dull and boring


----------



## pokerjoke (Sep 26, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			If you could stick myself and Kraxx on the list please, promise to wear something dull and boring
		
Click to expand...

Yeh I bet,always good to see the Newcastle massive dress up.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 28, 2016)

Guys
I am just trying to confirm nothing nasty is happening to the course that week - it says "winter preparation" in the diary but pro shop know nothing about major maintenance - I should know more on Friday - can't tomorrow as I have to check out both courses at Sunningdale, along with breakfast, lunch, dinner, wine and beer!! :fore: 

So hopeful we should be OK Robin and Dave.

 I am also going to ask nicely if i can get a second slot - if yes, we could have 5 others. Will update as soon as I know


----------



## richart (Sep 28, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Yes please Richard if there is space.

Liverpoolphil
Pokerjoke
NW Jocko
Junior
Karl
Liverbirdie
StuartC
Fish (possible)
Toad (possible)
2Blue (possible)
LincolnQuaker
LicolnQuaker guest
Odvan
Bigfoot
Khamelion
Kraxx
		
Click to expand...

Updated list.


----------



## Fish (Sep 28, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Guys
I am just trying to confirm nothing nasty is happening to the course that week - it says "winter preparation" in the diary but pro shop know nothing about major maintenance - I should know more on Friday - can't tomorrow as I have to check out both courses at Sunningdale, along with breakfast, lunch, dinner, wine and beer!! :fore: 

So hopeful we should be OK Robin and Dave.

 I am also going to ask nicely if i can get a second slot - if yes, we could have 5 others. Will update as soon as I know
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Paul, obviously wouldn't want my first experience of playing on a great course that's been on my bucket list for years to be having major maintenance at the same time, hopefully it's not the case and I look forward to your updates. &#128077;&#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## 2blue (Sep 28, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Guys
I am just trying to confirm nothing nasty is happening to the course that week - it says "winter preparation" in the diary but pro shop know nothing about major maintenance - I should know more on Friday - can't tomorrow as I have to check out both courses at Sunningdale, along with breakfast, lunch, dinner, wine and beer!! :fore: 

So hopeful we should be OK Robin and Dave.

 I am also going to ask nicely if i can get a second slot - if yes, we could have 5 others. Will update as soon as I know
		
Click to expand...

Oh, that all sounds great Paul..... will also look forward to hearing how marvellous Sunningdale is....  play well & enjoy, but not too much lunch, eh?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Guys
I am just trying to confirm nothing nasty is happening to the course that week - it says "winter preparation" in the diary but pro shop know nothing about major maintenance - I should know more on Friday - can't tomorrow as I have to check out both courses at Sunningdale, along with breakfast, lunch, dinner, wine and beer!! :fore: 

So hopeful we should be OK Robin and Dave.

 I am also going to ask nicely if i can get a second slot - if yes, we could have 5 others. Will update as soon as I know
		
Click to expand...

We expect a course review and pictures posted.........by the next night, as git to give you a day to get over your 5 pint hangover.


----------



## Junior (Sep 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			We expect a course review and pictures posted.........by the next night, as git to give you a day to get over your 5 pint hangover.

Click to expand...

Review of the lunch please also


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2016)

Junior said:



			Review of the lunch please also 

Click to expand...

Wonder if he plays sandwich Jenga?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2016)

richart said:



			Updated list.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Rich,

Are the tee times confirmed with the club?

Me and Stuey are gonna meet up with Odvan then travel together, if no trouble could us 3 go in the final two tee times, please, although dont want to muck up any drawn comps.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 28, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Rich,

Are the tee times confirmed with the club?

Me and Stuey are gonna meet up with Odvan then travel together, if no trouble could us 3 go in the final two tee times, please, although dont want to muck up any drawn comps.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

That'll be fun


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 28, 2016)

Stuart_C said:



			That'll be fun 

Click to expand...

We could go fatties vs skinnys.

Thats me and Odvan on the same side then.


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hi Rich,

Are the tee times confirmed with the club?

Me and Stuey are gonna meet up with Odvan then travel together, if no trouble could us 3 go in the final two tee times, please, although dont want to muck up any drawn comps.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

 Peter, I have got three members including myself to sign you in. Hoping that Craig (Topoftheflop) will also be around to sign in as well. that would make a maximum of 12 forumers. Together with Slasher at Bearwood, we should be able to get you all in. I will pop up the Club in the next few days to confirm there are no problems. Aim to tee off between 1.30 and 2.00. We don't have booked tees, apart from comps.


----------



## Odvan (Sep 29, 2016)

richart said:



			Peter, I have got three members including myself to sign you in. Hoping that Craig (Topoftheflop) will also be around to sign in as well. that would make a maximum of 12 forumers. Together with Slasher at Bearwood, we should be able to get you all in. I will pop up the Club in the next few days to confirm there are no problems. Aim to tee off between 1.30 and 2.00. We don't have booked tees, apart from comps.
		
Click to expand...

Have the clocks changed by then? Hope it's not a murky day, dark at 6:30 oop north now.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

richart said:



			Peter, I have got three members including myself to sign you in. Hoping that Craig (Topoftheflop) will also be around to sign in as well. that would make a maximum of 12 forumers. Together with Slasher at Bearwood, we should be able to get you all in. I will pop up the Club in the next few days to confirm there are no problems. Aim to tee off between 1.30 and 2.00. We don't have booked tees, apart from comps.
		
Click to expand...

1.30 to 2.00 is great mate, we'll go where drawn, as we'll prob be there for about 12.30-1.00, anyway. I thought it was a bit earlier.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Have the clocks changed by then? Hope it's not a murky day, dark at 6:30 oop north now.
		
Click to expand...

No, thats the following week.:thup:


----------



## richart (Sep 29, 2016)

Odvan said:



			Have the clocks changed by then? Hope it's not a murky day, dark at 6:30 oop north now.
		
Click to expand...

 We play fast down Sarf and we don't get murky days.


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 29, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			We expect a course review and pictures posted.........by the next night, as git to give you a day to get over your 5 pint hangover.

Click to expand...

It's a dog track Peter - might have to have a rethink... And the food - home now but famished - all we had was bacon rolls and savouries early on - lunch was a measly help yourself on different bits of salmon, prawns, rare beef etc, followed by salted cod and chicken supreme (you didn't have to have both but i was looking undernourished...) with veg and tatties, and a few deserts and cheese to follow - and we had 10 holes to go before the next installment at half way hut - sausage sarnie and Heineken. Thank god dinner was a proper 4 courses - wine, beer and port flowed - but i was driving - and i nearly got the train!!!!!


----------



## Liverbirdie (Sep 29, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			It's a dog track Peter - might have to have a rethink... And the food - home now but famished - all we had was bacon rolls and savouries early on - lunch was a measly help yourself on different bits of salmon, prawns, rare beef etc, followed by salted cod and chicken supreme (you didn't have to have both but i was looking undernourished...) with veg and tatties, and a few deserts and cheese to follow - and we had 10 holes to go before the next installment at half way hut - sausage sarnie and Heineken. Thank god dinner was a proper 4 courses - wine, beer and port flowed - but i was driving - and i nearly got the train!!!!! 

Click to expand...

Delicacies, without a pan of Scouse?

Birchy, hold that payment!!


----------



## PNWokingham (Sep 30, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Delicacies, without a pan of Scouse?

Birchy, hold that payment!!

Click to expand...


I am concerned that people won't make two rounds with the lack of sustenance - but checked and they do have hot water - so advise bringing several curry pot noodle's so Stu can cope!


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Yes please Richard if there is space.

Liverpoolphil
Pokerjoke
NW Jocko
Junior
Karl
Liverbirdie
StuartC
Fish (possible)
2Blue (possible)
LincolnQuaker
LincolnQuaker guest
Odvan
Bigfoot
Kraxx
Khamelion
Mike Harris
		
Click to expand...

Updated list of players.

If Paul can get 7 on at Bearwood Lakes and I do 9 at Blackmoor, numbers should be perfect. :thup: Anyone else interested in playing will need to go on a reserve list.


----------



## Fish (Oct 7, 2016)

richart said:



			Updated list of players.

If Paul can get 7 on at Bearwood Lakes and I do 9 at Blackmoor, numbers should be perfect. :thup: Anyone else interested in playing will need to go on a reserve list.
		
Click to expand...

It would seem both courses are circa 40+ mins away from Farnborough so what times are the 2 pre-curry matches at Blackmoor & Bearwood Lakes being played and more importantly finishing?

I need to work out some suitable and realistic times for people to get back to their accommodation to book-in & change and then meet for a jolly near the restaurant and also give the curry house a rough time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			It would seem both courses are circa 40+ mins away from Farnborough so what times are the 2 pre-curry matches at Blackmoor & Bearwood Lakes being played and more importantly finishing?

I need to work out some suitable and realistic times for people to get back to their accommodation to book-in & change and then meet for a jolly near the restaurant and also give the curry house a rough time.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing we prob won't stay at the respective clubs for a drink so possibly looking to get to hotel around 7ish maybe then a quick three S's then maybe onto Farnborough for 8ish ? So possibly table for 8:30ish ?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2016)

I would air on the side of caution just in case of any unforseen circumstances and go for later


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			It would seem both courses are circa 40+ mins away from Farnborough so what times are the 2 pre-curry matches at Blackmoor & Bearwood Lakes being played and more importantly finishing?

I need to work out some suitable and realistic times for people to get back to their accommodation to book-in & change and then meet for a jolly near the restaurant and also give the curry house a rough time.
		
Click to expand...

I guess we'll know better when Paul gets the Beareood tee times ....  I'm down that way as staying over on Sat so  ok for any time really. Not long now&#128518;


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 7, 2016)

Possibly people playing at either Broadstone or Hayling then going on to curry afterwards but nothing confirmed yet.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 7, 2016)

2blue said:



			I guess we'll know better when Paul gets the Beareood tee times ....  I'm down that way as staying over on Sat so  ok for any time really. Not long now&#62982;
		
Click to expand...

Hi Guys - i am still waiting on my request - not sure if i will get it yet - sent another chaser today. I will try and book the tee time/s around 1 - will update you as soon as i have heard


----------



## richart (Oct 7, 2016)

Fish said:



			It would seem both courses are circa 40+ mins away from Farnborough so what times are the 2 pre-curry matches at Blackmoor & Bearwood Lakes being played and more importantly finishing?

I need to work out some suitable and realistic times for people to get back to their accommodation to book-in & change and then meet for a jolly near the restaurant and also give the curry house a rough time.
		
Click to expand...

 Shouldn't take more than 30 minutes on a Sunday night from Blackmoor to Farnborough. We will be finished by 6.00, so allowing half an hour for the Northerners to have their half of shandy, they should be back in their accommodation by 7.00. Not sure how long it takes them to spruce up though.:mmm: Eat around 8.30 ?

Bearwood Lakes forumers are teeing off a bit earlier. think Paul said around 1.00, so they may be ahead of us getting back to accommodation.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 7, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Guys - i am still waiting on my request - not sure if i will get it yet - sent another chaser today. I will try and book the tee time/s around 1 - will update you as soon as i have heard
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul.....  well looking forward to the trip South :whoo: :thup:


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 9, 2016)

Hi Guys - just had confirmation that I can get a second tee time on Sunday 23rd, with me in the second group. So we are good for 5 others along with Dave and Robin. We need to work out the best logistical options given people may be travelling in groups. I have asked for around 1pm but will wait and see what they offer. It is not far to Travelodge Frimley from Bearwood - maybe 8 miles or so and should take around 20 minutes through the back roads - and even Rich would probably do it in less than 15 miles and under and hour!!


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Guys - just had confirmation that I can get a second tee time on Sunday 23rd, with me in the second group. So we are good for 5 others along with Dave and Robin. We need to work out the best logistical options given people may be travelling in groups. I have asked for around 1pm but will wait and see what they offer. It is not far to Travelodge Frimley from Bearwood - maybe 8 miles or so and should take around 20 minutes through the back roads - and even Rich would probably do it in less than 15 miles and under and hour!! 

Click to expand...

 Less of your cheek youg man.:angry:

We do need to work out who is playing where. Those that have played Bearwood, might prefer Blackmoor and vice versa. Also those that are driving down together will need to play the same course. I know some have played both courses, but hopefully we will come up with a cunning plan to sort out nine at Blackmoor and 7 at Bearwood.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 9, 2016)

richart said:



			Less of your cheek youg man.:angry:

We do need to work out who is playing where. Those that have played Bearwood, might prefer Blackmoor and vice versa. Also those that are driving down together will need to play the same course. I know some have played both courses, but hopefully we will come up with a cunning plan to sort out nine at Blackmoor and 7 at Bearwood.
		
Click to expand...

I have played both courses and enjoyed them both so happy with whatever course, Dan hasn't played either so he will go where I am driving him too.

Good work Rich and Paul.

I am just driving down with Dan


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 9, 2016)

Can people please post who is travelling with who so we can try and work out logistics?


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 9, 2016)

I am travelling alone from Stourbridge, West Mids and have not played either course.


----------



## Junior (Oct 9, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Can people please post who is travelling with who so we can try and work out logistics?
		
Click to expand...

Myself, NW Jocko and Karl102 are travelling together mate


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2016)

Had a quick chat with Paul and we have hopefully worked out players for Blackmoor and Bearwood that will suit everyone. Taken into account those that have only played one of the courses, and also those travelling together.

Bearwood Lakes

Slasher
Fish
2Blue
Junior
NWJocko
Karl102
Kraxx
Khamelion

Blackmoor

Rich
Jeremy
Lee
Mike H
Liverbirdie
Stuart_C
Pokerjoke
LincolnQuaker
Dan 
Bigfoot
Odvan
Liverpoolphil


Hope everyone is happy with the arrangements.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 9, 2016)

Junior said:



			Myself, NW Jocko and Karl102 are travelling together mate
		
Click to expand...

thanks Andy - looks like you need to put up with me! Can you and the others please email me on pnsarum@yahoo.co.uk so i can get a group mail started on details for the day etc


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			thanks Andy - looks like you need to put up with me! Can you and the others please email me on pnsarum@yahoo.co.uk so i can get a group mail started on details for the day etc
		
Click to expand...

 Andy is just happy he doesn't have to put up with me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 9, 2016)

All looks good to me :thup:

Cheers guys


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 9, 2016)

Excellent- thanks for sorting it out.

What time are we meeting at Blackmoor?


----------



## richart (Oct 9, 2016)

Bigfoot said:



			Excellent- thanks for sorting it out.

What time are we meeting at Blackmoor?
		
Click to expand...

 Probably meet around 12.30. but I will confirm later this week.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 9, 2016)

richart said:



			Probably meet around 12.30. but I will confirm later this week.
		
Click to expand...

OK thanks.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 9, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			thanks Andy - looks like you need to put up with me! Can you and the others please email me on pnsarum@yahoo.co.uk so i can get a group mail started on details for the day etc
		
Click to expand...

Thanks very much for arranging games gents, greatly appreciated:thup:

Haven't played either so was happy to play anywhere, heard great things about Bearwood so looking forward to it.

Sent an email Paul


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 9, 2016)

Yep, Blackmoor is great for me, Stuey and Odvan, as we're travelling together.

Jocko, dont know whose car you are going in but Qwerty was thinking with a far off look, when I was trying to talk him into coming today. Can you fit him in..... 

We might be able to fit a spare putter in Odvan's, if you can.

Thanks for sorting out Rich and Nasher, good southern hospitality, in spades.:thup:


----------



## 2blue (Oct 9, 2016)

Many thanks for sorting all this out Rich & Paul ...... brilliant....  can't wait. &#128077;
Can't seem to tempt anyone down from this area though I did try hard to get my mate Brian Slater from our Club to come along as he's the fella who donated the camouflage golf ball that GoKart had made into the H4H Trophy...  but no not this time, so am travelling solo. &#127948;&#9971;&#65039;&#127948;


----------



## Junior (Oct 10, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			thanks Andy - looks like you need to put up with me! Can you and the others please email me on pnsarum@yahoo.co.uk so i can get a group mail started on details for the day etc
		
Click to expand...

Tis always a pleasure my friend.  Email sent


----------



## Junior (Oct 10, 2016)

richart said:



			Andy is just happy he doesn't have to put up with me.

Click to expand...

On the contrary.....we bonded under that umbrella at Murcar   Looking forward to catching up next week !


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 10, 2016)

richart said:



			Had a quick chat with Paul and we have hopefully worked out players for Blackmoor and Bearwood that will suit everyone. Taken into account those that have only played one of the courses, and also those travelling together.

Bearwood Lakes

Slasher
Fish
2Blue
Junior
NWJocko
Karl102
Kraxx
Khamelion

Blackmoor

Rich
Jeremy
Lee
Mike H
Liverbirdie
Stuart_C
Pokerjoke
LincolnQuaker
Dan 
Bigfoot
Odvan
Liverpoolphil


Hope everyone is happy with the arrangements.
		
Click to expand...

Excellent, Blackmoor again , how can you not be happy with the arrangement's, 2 superb courses.

Thanks Rich and Paul :thup:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 10, 2016)

All good Rich look forward to it.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 10, 2016)

Looking forward to playing Bearwood, another new course. Rich you'll have to apologize to the Blackmoor members as they won't have the delight of seeing the bright gear I have this year. Paul you'll have to apologize to the Bearwood member for the bright gear I have year


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 10, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Looking forward to playing Bearwood, another new course. Rich you'll have to apologize to the Blackmoor members as they won't have the delight of seeing the bright gear I have this year. Paul you'll have to apologize to the Bearwood member for the bright gear I have year 

Click to expand...


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2016)

We are good to go from 13.30 onwards. Three 4 balls so should all be all be off by 13.45. Suggest meeting at 12.30 for a bite to eat and drink. If there is no one around we could get off a little earlier.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm going to have to pull out of playing Bearwood Lakes, I was really looking forward to playing it and I thank you Paul for the invite but I'm struggling with gout in my big toe and as I've just experienced at Carden Park, 2 rounds back to back are inflaming it and I'm in too much discomfort during the round the next day and the Help for Heroes day has to be my priority. 

I'm sure someone will jump into my place quite quickly though.


----------



## 2blue (Oct 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm going to have to pull out of playing Bearwood Lakes, I was really looking forward to playing it and I thank you Paul for the invite but I'm struggling with gout in my big toe and as I've just experienced at Carden Park, 2 rounds back to back are inflaming it and I'm in too much discomfort during the round the next day and the Help for Heroes day has to be my priority. 

I'm sure someone will jump into my place quite quickly though.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that you're struggling, matey...  keep fit for the big one.....  that's Curry & H4H day &#127948;&#9971;&#65039;


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 16, 2016)

Sent you a PM Rich. Stick me down for Bearwood.


----------



## richart (Oct 16, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Sent you a PM Rich. Stick me down for Bearwood.
		
Click to expand...

 You are in at Bearwood Lakes Matt.:thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 16, 2016)

richart said:



			You are in at Bearwood Lakes Matt.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

What do you reckon for a comp at Blackmoor, Rich?


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 16, 2016)

Fish said:



			I'm going to have to pull out of playing Bearwood Lakes, I was really looking forward to playing it and I thank you Paul for the invite but I'm struggling with gout in my big toe and as I've just experienced at Carden Park, 2 rounds back to back are inflaming it and I'm in too much discomfort during the round the next day and the Help for Heroes day has to be my priority. 

I'm sure someone will jump into my place quite quickly though.
		
Click to expand...

sorry to hear that Robin - see you for the curry and we can sort a game next year


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 16, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Sent you a PM Rich. Stick me down for Bearwood.
		
Click to expand...

Hi Matt - please email me at pnsarum@yahoo.co.uk and will loop you into the thread with details


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 16, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			Hi Matt - please email me at pnsarum@yahoo.co.uk and will loop you into the thread with details
		
Click to expand...

Email sent, Paul. See you Sunday.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 17, 2016)

Matty6 said:



			Email sent, Paul. See you Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

can't see anything Matt - please retry


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 17, 2016)

PNWokingham said:



			can't see anything Matt - please retry
		
Click to expand...

Just resent it from my work email account, Paul.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 18, 2016)

Matty 

Can you clear your inbox please 

Happy to do the swap :thup:


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 18, 2016)

Great stuff Phil. Inbox cleared.


----------



## Matty6 (Oct 18, 2016)

Paul, Rich,

Me and Phil have swapped so he's playing Bearwood and I'm playing Blackmoor.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just checked the forecast, looking good for Sunday/Monday so fingers crossed you should all have a great couple of days  :thup:

Hope I haven't just jinxed it like I did last year when I said the greens at West Hill were lovely


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Just checked the forecast, looking good for Sunday/Monday so fingers crossed you should all have a great couple of days  :thup:

Hope I haven't just jinxed it like I did last year when I said the greens at West Hill were lovely  

Click to expand...


They were until we arrived


----------



## 2blue (Oct 18, 2016)

drive4show said:



			Just checked the forecast, looking good for Sunday/Monday so fingers crossed you should all have a great *couple of days*  :thup:
Hope I haven't just jinxed it like I did last year when I said the greens at West Hill were lovely  

Click to expand...

It'll need to be good for much longer than that......  am heading sarf for 4 days..... hope I don't get nose-bleeds again 


pokerjoke said:



			They were until we arrived
		
Click to expand...

Oiih.....  some of us fix our pitch marks :ears:


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			We are good to go from 13.30 onwards. Three 4 balls so should all be all be off by 13.45. Suggest meeting at 12.30 for a bite to eat and drink. If there is no one around we could get off a little earlier.
		
Click to expand...

Rich is this still the timings as my plan is this?cheers


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

pokerjoke said:



			Rich is this still the timings as my plan is this?cheers
		
Click to expand...

 Yes timings are the same. There are still 12 of us , so three 4 balls.

You no longer need the code to get into the main clubhouse, so just go straight upstairs to the lounge. We can sign in after food/drink etc, and get the code so you can get into the locker room. I haven't played at Blackmoor since the end of August.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Yes timings are the same. There are still 12 of us , so three 4 balls.

You no longer need the code to get into the main clubhouse, so just go straight upstairs to the lounge. We can sign in after food/drink etc, and get the code so you can get into the locker room. I haven't played at Blackmoor since the end of August.

Click to expand...

Looking forward to it rich. 

Is is it easier for you to have cash tomorrow for the guest fees?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			Yes timings are the same. There are still 12 of us , so three 4 balls.

You no longer need the code to get into the main clubhouse, so just go straight upstairs to the lounge. We can sign in after food/drink etc, and get the code so you can get into the locker room. I haven't played at Blackmoor since the end of August.

Click to expand...

Nor have I
Cheers mate


----------



## richart (Oct 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Looking forward to it rich. 

Is is it easier for you to have cash tomorrow for the guest fees?
		
Click to expand...

cash is quickest Glyn


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2016)

richart said:



			cash is quickest Glyn
		
Click to expand...

cash it is then Rich :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Oct 22, 2016)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			cash it is then Rich :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Be careful, Rich, he is still using white fivers.:thup:


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 23, 2016)

Liverbirdie said:



			Be careful, Rich, he is still using white fivers.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

He's that tight he's still got his christening money.

LB don't be late La


----------

